# Thunderbird sendet keine Mails mit Attachments

## derbrain

Hallo,

seit dem Update auf Thunderbird 2.x kann er keine E-Mails mit Attachments mehr versenden. Er bricht mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

 *Quote:*   

> Senden der Nachricht fehlgeschlagen.
> 
> Temporäre Datei /home/[...]/xyz.pdf konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Überprüfen Sie Ihre Einstellung für "Temporärer Ordner".

 

Ich habe schon in diversen Foren nach dem Problem gesucht, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Dort wird immer empfohlen, die temporären Dateien zu löschen (da bezieht sich das Problem aber meist generell auf alle Mails, nicht nur auf die mit Anhang). Ich hab mein /tmp Verzeichnis schon entrümpelt. Der Dateiname enthält auch keine Umlaute oder Sonderzeichen (das [...] hab ich natürlich nur hier eingefügt). Legt Thunderbird vielleicht sonst noch irgendwo Temporäre Dateien ab? Oder woran kann das liegen?

Übrigens kommt nach einiger Zeit (wenn Thunderbird autospeichern will) eine ähnliche Meldung, dass die Nachricht nicht als Entwurf gespeichert werden kann, und man eben wieder die Einstellungen überprüfen soll. Wo bitte gibts solche Einstellungen??? Sehr hilfreiche Fehlermeldungen...

Kann jemand helfen? Danke!

Christian

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hmm... sind denn die Datei- und Verzeichnisrechte unter ~/.thunderbird/ ok?

----------

## derbrain

ja, ich denke schon. ich bin bei allem der eigentümer und habe lese- und schreibrechte. wohin werden zu sendende bzw. gesendete anhänge denn gespeichert? mails ohne anhang gehen ja komischerweise...

aaaaaaaaah halt, jetzt hab ich was: wenn ich die datei nicht per drag & drop reinziehe, sondern von thunderbird aus suche, gehts. muss also irgendwie falsch übergeben werden. in thunderbird 1.5 ging das ohne probleme.

ich habs jetzt mit einem anderen dateimanager versucht (thunar, normalerweise verwende ich rox), da gehts auch. woran kann es also liegen???

----------

